# Probably a taboo way to charge PCP's.



## rogervan (Oct 23, 2009)

...Use oxygen from your welding tank. Oxygen is dangerous around grease and oil, but I doubt there is enough of it on and in the rifle to ignite. Would have to find out from the factory techs if they coat the pressure tank with grease of any kind. If there is a chance that oil is in the reservoir, it would be a bomb that explodes as soon as you crack the O2 valve. One problem is that 02 is corrosive. I wonder if anyone uses their welding tank.

Now I'm wondering where the condensed water goes when the rifle is fully discharged. Do you hold it vertical while it's discharging, so the liquid water sprays out? Like nailgun compressors that you have to tip to make the water run out of the tank with the discharging air? I suppose so.

Roger


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

PLEASE!!!

*DO NOT, DO NOT, DO NOT

USE OXYGEN

FOR ANY TYPE OF PCP RIFLES*!!!

You will burn the seals and possibly destroy the rifle. Worst case scenario: your rifle blows up in your face causing INJURY. Don't you EVER listen for ANYONE who says oxygen is OK!!!

:eyeroll:

*It's either AIR, Nitrogen, or CO2. NOTHING ELSE*!!!


----------



## rogervan (Oct 23, 2009)

I hear you loud and clear. I will never use oxygen. If I did, and got hurt, it would reflect bad mojo on the whole pellet rifle community. I foreknew that there would be something wrong with it.

I like the nitrogen idea though. It's dry, that's good. I call the gas guys and ask about tank pressure and regulators.

Roger


----------



## fprefect (Oct 14, 2009)

The first several shots from a new spring/piston rifle I bought recently produced a sharp crack similar to a 22 rimfire and even produced a small amount of smoke smelling of burning oil from the barrel.

Given a pure oxygen environment and the same temperature, anything capable of reacting with oxygen such as seals would soon be totally oxidized and you're be buying a new piston and chamber.

Like almost any gas, oxygen will expand when heated and would give you the desired increases in pressures, but it will also give you some things that you don't want to go along with it. Stay with gases that tend not to react with any components when temps rise. Nitrogen and carbon dioxide are excellent, but even air with it's 16% content of O2 can and will cause a reaction with most oils at the temperatures generated when firing these rifles as I experienced with the first few shots as excess oil used to prevent parts from becoming "frozen" if the rifle is not used for long periods such as between the manufacturing date and the date the rifle is first used was clearly evident.

F. Prefect


----------



## BUTCHER45 (Apr 27, 2008)

You need to delete your suggested use of oxygen before someone is killed. This is no joke.

DELETE IT NOW!

This link shows a picture of what happened when some poor fool filled his PCP with oxygen. He survived, but I have heard of others dying from filling a PCP with oxygen.

http://www.network54.com/Forum/79537/me ... USE+OXYGEN


----------



## fprefect (Oct 14, 2009)

BUTCHER45 said:


> You need to delete your suggested use of oxygen before someone is killed. This is no joke.
> 
> DELETE IT NOW!
> 
> ...


I'm completely baffled as to why anyone whould choose Oxygen as the gas used in such a system. I could be wrong, but I don't believe it has any properties that would make it superior to Nitrogen for example.

However it does have a nasty property of reacting with almost anything. (either very slowly in the case of most metals to explosively in the case of most hydrocarbon gases that would be found in almost all lubricating oils.) Perhaps it's a bit "cheaper" than liquid nitrogen.(at least in the short term  )

F. Prefect


----------

